# New code for Transseptal Puncture for 2011



## ibetiger (Nov 11, 2010)

Just spreading the word . . . 

93462 - Left heart cath by transseptal puncture through intact septum or by transapical puncture (list separately in addition to code for primary procedure)  **Use 93462 in conjunction with 93452, 93453, 93458-93461, 93651, 93652)

And from what I've seen the WRVU's assigned by medicare are just over 3.00 but could not yet find info for payment amount.  

YEAH no more unlisted procedure code!!!!


----------



## Robbin109 (Dec 1, 2010)

So we can add this to Ablation instead of modifer 22 ?


----------

